# How much longer?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

How much longer do you think until she kids?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has she kidded before? My GUESS is about a month maybe longer if it's her first time


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Really? Even though she already has a bag started? She has kidded once before


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's my guess. Mine usually start having a bag like that around a month before...but every goat is different. I had goofy ones last year. One had a bag so right I swore she would go any day for 2 weeks and I had some that didn't make a bag at all the the day before then blew up huge after the kidded


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, she's kidded before? Her udder looks like a ff's pouch.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm also surprised that she has kidded before! When I saw the photos I thought for sure she was a first timer - I'm mean look at that cute little udder! haha

My guess is 5-6 weeks.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

This is disappointing! I bought her because the lady said she was due July 30 then she said she would probable kid a week earlier than that  our fair is July 28 to august 2 and she was supposed to be in the FFA birthing tent with her kids. That's the only reason I got her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All we can do is guess. People are just guessing. Nothing written in stone. Ultimately she will kid when she is ready.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was the breeder running the bucks with the does all the time or did she have an actual date of breeding? If she knows exactly when the doe was bred - then her kidding dates should be accurate! I agree with Karen - we are all only guessing. She could fill up her udder tonight, drop the kids and get hollow looking tomorrow, and have kids on the ground at 8pm tomorrow night!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She ran the buck with the does. She just watched for breeding and used the dates she saw him mounting the does. She was the only one that was supposed to be due in July. The rest were due in October. The pics were from last week. I'll take some more tomorrow


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep don't get disappointed. I also watch for breedings and the only time my buck will try to mount something not in heat is when he's been away from the girls for a long time and just gets them back. After a few hours of making a fool of himself he calms down. So I would say the due date if she saw her bred is right on  
Like I said every goat is different.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are some pics from today


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are pictures from yesterday. Do you think it's safe to induce labor using lute now? The lady said she's due on the 30th. In four days I'm gonna have to start leaving for fair and I won't be able to watch for kids so I want her to have them before then


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would have someone watch her, if she hasn't kidded by the time you have to go, instead of forcing her to go early.
If the kidding date is wrong, which sometimes they are and the kids are not ready for the world, it could be a big mistake.
I don't believe in inducing just to force them to kid early because of an appointment. I would either be there and cancel the fair stuff or have someone stay with her.
I would only induce if she is in jeopardy or going way to long. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't want her kids with her because of the CL thing and I can't cancel fair. That's why I want to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless there is no question whatsoever about the date, I wouldn't do it. Her udder really has a lot more filling to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

I hear ya, but some things can be very dangerous to rush. 

Remind us what she has going on? Is there an abscess present now?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Nevermind! She kidded today with a single buckling!







I feel so bad for taking him from her. She is so upset.

She has a lump on her lower neck kinda by her shoulder. The vet lanced it and at first when she used the needle brown liquid came out then when she squeezed it whitish chunks and liquid came out with some brown in it


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

It's been two weeks since it was lanced. Do you think that's enough time for healing? I would much rather have her raise him I just don't want him to get CL if that's what the lump is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Brown liquid doesn't sound like CL. That is odd. Did it stink?

If it has been 2 weeks and it isn't draining and has healed, I wouldn't see why it would be wrong for her not to raise him. 
Especially if she has no active and ready to pop one. 
Is she is a clean area with no threat of CL?

Congrats, the baby is adorable.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you mean about the clean area with no threat of CL?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What is this little guys future? Is he going to be a breeding buck or a pet? If not and his future is most likely looking at freezer camp I would keep him with her. Your still gonna sell her I'm guessing and unless you have high hopes for this little guy I would sell him with her as her kid. But from what I gather she will be staying in that infected pen right? So yes no matter what the chance of him getting it is there if intact it is for sure cl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DappledBoers said:


> What do you mean about the clean area with no threat of CL?


If the area in which she was in, was carefully clean from the draining abscess, with the abscess being open. Or if she was in another area before the kid was born, after it healed. 
This is just for precaution for the kids safety.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't even think of that! The abscess doesn't feel any smaller so I don't know how much came out. But I'll move them. Should I spray there feed with like iodine before putting them in there


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it's not cold I would pray her off with water and make her walk or dip her feet in bleach water. To be honest this abscess is confusing me. It was opened and cleaned but it still has a bump?? It is a very GOOD idea to treat it as cl but with the lump not going away and coming back my thought is she has a good chance something is in there that the body is trying to push out. Like a thorn splinter Ect. Again I would still treat as cl but I'm still confused by it.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I didn't mean to post that agin. When the vet cleaned it she didn't take it all out just a little


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The vet needed to get all of it out and it should of been flushed 1 x a day with iodine/water making it look like a light tea color for a about 4 days, each time getting and squeezing all puss out that comes out daily, until it stops.

I would bleach anything that can be bleached, ground, walls feeders ect. If she was in there with an open abscess. 

If it is a new location, and she wasn't in there with an open abscess, they should be OK.

Bleach water her hooves may be wise.

It does seem strange, it still has a lump there, as mentioned, something may still be in there, it might abscess again.
What also gets me, it was brown liquid that came out, doesn't sound like CL? It is confusing for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DappledBoers said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to post that agin. When the vet cleaned it she didn't take it all out just a little


I deleted the duplicates for you, no problem.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I am wondering if that lump was an injection site. When giving injections (like CD-T), if there is an air bubble in the syringe, it will cause a small (dime-nickle-sized) bump. Some of my goats have had this happen, and it takes weeks for it to go away. I've never squeezed or lanced one, so don't know if anything would come out of one.


----------

